# Razorback cut vest ?



## jughead (Aug 27, 2015)

A long time ago a company called razorback made some fine cut gear, the vest had wide Velcro and straps they were tough. I have searched the web with no luck. Anybody have any info ?  Thanks.


----------



## Salter (Aug 28, 2015)

I think you might be looking for Razorback outfitters. 616-214-4382.  Hope this helps.


----------



## GLS (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's the website for razorback:
https://razorbackoutfitters.com/hog-hunting-supplies/hog-dog-supplies

I buy from http://www.hardcorehogdogs.com/Cut_Gear.html

I hunt woodcock in hog territory and have had some hog charges on my Britts.  They wear the Kevlar Bay vest.  
Good folks to deal with.  I prefer metal buckles to velcro.  YMMV.


----------



## vestmaker (Jan 18, 2017)

I know this reply is way overdue but better late than never.  Razorback Hunting Supply was the makers of the cut gear your asking about.  Razorback Outfitters is a whole different company than does sale cut gear made by Off the Chain Cut Gear or something like that.  I was the second owner of Razorback Hunting Supply and the people I sold the business to no longer make the gear.  I did make cut gear for the last owners on the side but that business arrangement and friendship went south and I started another cut gear business that I own and operate now.  Because I cannot advertise on here I will not give the name but if you need to know anything more you can PM me.


----------

